
Google is kind of bad now? (Rather than finding answers it ranks SEO spam) - ALittleLight
https://medium.com/@4fbf2d0bfde1/e1c240fac6d9
======
salawat
Goodhart's Law:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

Google is the same thing it always was, but their measurements became a
target. Thus the usefulness of Google as a yardstick of relevance against the
backdrop of info on the Net came to a screeching halt.

This is why I've always thought search and advertising are not two sides of
the same coin, even if it may look like it from a service providers point of
view. After all, Google is basically advertising your search activity to
business's potential entry point for a business relationship.

Fundamentally though, if you're searching, the more valuable service is to
make minimal assumptions about what the searcher is looking for, while maybe
helping empower them to be better at formulating good queries. I remember
digital library catalogs were decent at cutting teeth for that sort of thing.

EDIT:Dropped a few necessary words. Oops.

------
skepepepe
Google is always been giving me negative feelings. When this internet
censorship started, they just manifest them self to clear to me. Then I was
sure this company is nothing but trouble actually. Sad anyway so many good
innovational products have to be part of censorship company. I can't support
any of they actions against people and ideologys. Sorry google, but you are
evil to me and many others.. lies lies .. and tax avoiding and people
censorship is your core business.

------
DpdC
Google is a siren server. Read Who Owns the Future? by Lanier Jaron..

About the seo spam. It has always been like this.

The difference. Is that today. Google also wants to take over all the content
you're interested in, be even more powerful, and steal the business from
content creators through the short information at the top.

Basically. Yes.

Google is completely plagiarizing the entire web to improve your business
returns, and yes.

Google is the one who penalizes you for creating plagiarized or copied
content.

Although today. They. They are taking advantage of that very thing.

The only difference is that they give as real the content of the web pages
that pay them the most.

Despite the fact that this content is stolen from another side or from your
blog.

For Google it is more true / real / authentic / original, the content that
offers more and more benefits to your own company.

So the internet is screwed up today. Even if you have a personal website and
do not write on third party sites...

~~~
SahAssar
Your use of. linebreaks.

And punctuation. Makes.

this really hard

To read.

Basically.

------
djhaskin987
I also found this to be the case but check out verbatim mode under Google
tools search it makes it all better apparently

------
LeoTinnitus
You could have the converse with duckduckgo and have searched hit or miss a
lot

